# help me pick some gloves



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoons said:


> Burton Gore Under or Dakine Stingray?


I dont wear gloves even at 0.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Burton Gore unders - got a set a few weeks ago and they're great!! Stays pretty dry and warm


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Eightfingers said:


> I dont wear gloves even at 0.


 First, yes you do. At 0 degrees, human skin freezes in around 5 minutes. So you'd either have to be a terminator or retarded. Second, how does this post help in any way?

As to the OP, I've heard good things about the Burton gloves.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard Burton's tear apart at the seams easily tho... maybe not so much with the 2010 models?


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> First, yes you do. At 0 degrees, human skin freezes in around 5 minutes. So you'd either have to be a terminator or retarded. Second, how does this post help in any way?
> 
> As to the OP, I've heard good things about the Burton gloves.


Really I dont wear gloves. My hands dont get cold. But if I was going to get gloves I would like wrist protection in them. Also 3 fingers on the left hand makes it hard to find a nice fitting pair.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Eightfingers said:


> Really I dont wear gloves. My hands dont get cold. But if I was going to get gloves I would like wrist protection in them. Also 3 fingers on the left hand makes it hard to find a nice fitting pair.


Pics. I want to see this.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Muki said:


> Pics. I want to see this.












Sorry to jack the thread. Im sure w/e gloves you get will be fine.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

I request better pics!!!

Oh yea, GTFO of my thread!!!


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoons said:


> I request better pics!!!
> 
> Oh yea, GTFO of my thread!!!


haha which one do you want?

































Is that good enough?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I figured that "eightfingers" wasn't just a name you stumbled on. But you'll be using "clubhand" if you don't wear gloves in 0 degrees.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Eightfingers said:


> Is that good enough?


That looks like I taco I just ate.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> That looks like I taco I just ate.


Dude... thats one fucking gross taco.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Eightfingers said:


> Dude... thats one fucking gross taco.


That's one gross hand!!


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

damn dude... how did that happen? actually i don't think i wanna know...


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

subscribed for explanation!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait....lemme guess....frostbite? :laugh:

But seriously...how'd you do that? Pretty gnarly!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

In for details.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

The last one makes me hungry!


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to be in the USAF, my job was loading and unloading cargo on airplanes. My jacket got caught in a big chain and sprocket during a snowstorm. Most likely the biggest chain/sprocket you have ever seen. Needless to say my hand came out without two fingers. The easiest way I could explain it without dragging it out.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

i threw up in my mouth a little....

Man...your hands dont get cold...is that cause of nerve damage???

This thread is gonna explode with 100 replys none of which will help answer hoon's question...lol

To add "some value", I have burton gore-tex outer gloves. Same ones you're looking at but the wrist cuff goes outside your jacket cuff (tho i still stuff it inside). Its an okay glove...not for 60-80 bucks tho. I bought it for 25 bucks on WM...and thats worth it. The finger tips are fraying a bit after 2 seasons but these gloves have taken a beating as I learned in this gloves on the ice coast...so a lot of clawing and scraping to stay up


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

jliu said:


> i threw up in my mouth a little....
> 
> Man...your hands dont get cold...is that cause of nerve damage???
> 
> ...


I decided to go with 686 Raider Insulated. Got it for sierra for $30 with 50% off. It looks superwaterproof. This is my first 686 product so I'm looking forward to it. And yea... last relevant post before this thread explodes, LOL


----------

